# Minimal Agitation



## Josh66 (Jul 20, 2013)

I read about this in The Darkroom Cookbook, 3rd edition.  What you do is: add 50% to the dev time, then agitate continuously for the first minute, then 10 seconds every 3 minutes after that.  I have to say, it's been working great for me.

Anyone else doing this?


----------



## tirediron (Jul 20, 2013)

Never tried that 'recipe', but then there are just about as many variations on developing time & temp and agitation methods as there are rolls of film....


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 20, 2013)

I can't really put it into words, but it seems that something beneficial is happening compared to "regular" agitation.

Like, say your normal time is 10 minutes - you just extend that to 15 and agitate less.  Sort of like getting the benefits of stand developing without having to wait an hour for it.


----------



## timor (Jul 20, 2013)

Finaly someone else discovered the benefits of minimal agitation. It improves two aspects: compensation and acutation. Try this: develop for 55-60% of normal time, drain the developer and without rinsing put for 3 min stand into solution of borax or sodium carbonate. I also use sodium metaborate for T-grain films or with glycin based developers. Classic combo: HC110 1+49 20C 5'45" and 3' in borax (at least 10 g per 1 litre ) 20C stand for Kodak TX.


----------

